# Best filter for 22 super long?



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

A few weeks ago I set up a 22 gallon super long (36 x 12 x 12) with black sand and plants. It's gorgeous. 

I have been using an AquaClear 50 but it's not providing enough circulation. The tank has a low bioload so I'm not worried that there's not enough filtration, but I'd like to get the water moving across the whole tank.

Should I add another AquaClear 50? Should I switch to a Fluval 204? (I have a Fluval 204 just sitting around.)

The AquaClear 50 is easy to access in this location, so I've been happy with it so far except that the tank is just too long to benefit from it.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Alternatively, you could pick up a Hydor Koralia nano to add some water circulation.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd stick with a powerhead as Ming has suggested.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a 205 attached to one side of mine. Works perfectly.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you, everyone!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

What kind of goodies do you have in the 22g?


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Jobber604,

I've got black sand (first time I've used it instead of Eco-Complete or gravel... it's Tahitian Moon sand, I think), lots of plants, a couple of nice rocks, 9 young furcatus (very small fish) and 5 cherry shrimp.

It's working out very well and it only needs a bit more circulation.



jobber604 said:


> What kind of goodies do you have in the 22g?


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

with both my 22 gallons I like to use the Ehiem 2213 classic. It works very well. Then one tank has a coralife 36" t5 dual bulb and the other has a T8 24" single bulb right on the glass lids. I use my Jager heaters on the bottom in a horizontal position...easy to hide. I also use bubble sticks or wands. All in a stacking setup! One tank is for the guppies, with plants and gravel bottom. The other is for the QT goldfish.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Nice looking fish


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I have 2- 22 long tanks, I run XP-1 rena's and they work very well, lots of current in the tanks. As djamm says the heaters at the back horizontally on the bottom, are easy to hide. I like the power head idea as well, it would probably do the job for you.


----------

